# Bad biting puppy



## AdamD (Sep 10, 2008)

Hi guys. Just looking for a bit of advice really. 

Our 9week old border collie (female) is really aggressive with her biting. She will bite your feet and hands very hard, and she growls whilst doing so. We have only had her a week and she has already drew blood from my mom and myself. We can't seem to stop her doing it! We do not want to resort to hitting her nose, or smacking her like others keep telling us to.

So far we have gave verbal commands, to which she looks as you, growles, barks and pounces on you much harder. We basically have to put our feet onto the chairs  We have also tried putting her in the kitchen for 5minutes as a punishment. This also does not work. I'm thinking this is a bad idea considering the kitchen is also her overnight sleeping place?

Please, can anyone help us? This is very worrying because we do not want her to grow into a violent dog.

Thanks,
Adam.


----------



## Guest (Sep 10, 2008)

Firstly this isn't aggression it is simply puppy play. The fact she has drawn blood means nothing, puppies have razor sharp teeth so will draw blood when play biting. This behaviour should be seen as a positive point and encouraged but controlled, it most certainly won't lead to an aggressive or violent dog. Puppies learn through mouthing and biting things but you need to teach bite inhibition: The Bite Stops Here


----------



## AdamD (Sep 10, 2008)

wow - thanks very much for that link

It does make sense, we shout and it makes her more excited - coming at us harder!.

At the moment, the only place we can put her is the kitchen, and close the door. But this is also her sleeping place over night.

If we start shutting her in the kitchen every time after a painfull bite, will she start to think she has done something wrong when she is put in there at nighttime?

We did have a cage, which was took down. Maybe that will help?


----------



## Chance (Jul 8, 2008)

Hi Adam - I'm Chance I used to bite like a bugger at every opportunity!

I have drawn blood (many times) and look really aggressive when I get revved up. 

My owners followed the "Bite stops here" link and it has worked really well. I do occasionally have my moments where I slip back but at 17(ish) weeks my big teeth have just started to come through and so my biting has slowed.

My owners also found some good raw hide chews meant they could pet me whilst I chewed on the bone, saving their hands from my pincer like teeth!


----------



## AdamD (Sep 10, 2008)

Thanks for the input chance.

err...."chucks you a bone"....


----------



## lorit84 (Sep 8, 2008)

When she bites you to the point it is sore, simply nip her ear until she yelps. This is what the mother does to teach her pups not to bite so hard. We have done this with all our puppies and has worked everytime.


----------



## staflove (Sep 4, 2008)

Good advice here i would take it up, there teeth are like razors and by the sounds of it shes very exitied, you do have to stop this now while she is young, your right not to smack this wont get you anywere, i would put her on her lead in the room when she starts and pull the lead and tell her no and waite for her to calm down, then take the lead of keep doing this untill she relises this is not a game, you can play with her she needs to play but she also needs to no when to stop.


----------



## jackson (May 22, 2008)

lorit84 said:


> When she bites you to the point it is sore, simply nip her ear until she yelps. This is what the mother does to teach her pups not to bite so hard. We have done this with all our puppies and has worked everytime.


It is NOT what the mother does to her puppies at all and is only likely to make your puppy scare dof you, although it might stop the behaviour. Then again, pick a puppy with the wrong temprement and it might turn simple play biting into fear aggression.

The link AJ has given is a good one, if you follow the advice given in it, you won't go far wrong. ian dunbar, who wrote the article als o wrote a book called 'Before and After You get Your Puppy' that is worth a read.


----------



## widgetdog35 (Apr 25, 2008)

Don't worry its a collie thing they get better with time she will be teething a bit. A really good book to read to help you understand how a dogs brain works is The dogs mind by bruce fogle who is a vet its tell you all about how they develop.
Some of my collies still nip now when excited or confused they do need there brains working and a hell of alot of exercise i would also say they are a sensertive breed and do not like hard handling play using toys and give her lots of chew toys when she get to much get the cage back out and lock her up for a min till she calms down. Collies can turn when scared not a nastly breed at all but too bright for there own good i bet mine have a lot higher IQ then me but i bet my wiggy pigs do aswell lol.
Just enjoy her she looks really cute the first 12 weeks of life is very important so take her out and about too see the world (u may need to carry her if not had jabs) and have friends and children round to play she'll grow out of it and her needle teeth will not last forever


----------



## Tweedle Dee (Jan 6, 2008)

My way of dealing with our pup's biting (something i dont allow as we have young children!) is to place my thumb into their mouths when they get rough or nip. To explain as best i can, i put my thumb and palm into their mouths, thumb pushing down onto the tongue and kinda hold the bottom jaw with my fingers..not to hurt them but to make it uncomfortable enough that they want your hand out, as soon as they give this response i remove my hand, praise them and offer them a toy.

It has worked with all our pup's to date (we have 8 dogs at the moment). Its a quick way to nip it in the bud as they soon learn that biting hands etc isnt pleasant. Also i read their body language too and you can usually tell when they are getting into the nippy zone and if you give them a quick 'tssst' to warn them and redirect the play onto a toy that helps too.

Putting her out the way isnt going to click in her head, dogs dont think like a human, it needs to be corrected there and then in my eyes. 

Might add that this method has never spoilt any of our dogs (we breed and train gundogs) and to be honest just a few corrections usually sorts the problem.

We have a New Northen inuit pup and it took him a day to stop his nipping, we have had him 3 weeks now and my 2 year old puts her hand near his mouth and he licks her instead!!

Hope whatever advise you take works, all the best,

Ang and the gang X


----------



## AdamD (Sep 10, 2008)

I tried the above, and she pulls her head away, at that point i let go, but she just goes for my hand again. Shes really hurting it now, my hand is full of scratches from her teeth.

We are trying to follow the steps in the link, but cant get past step one. We put her in a room, then the first thing she does when she is let out, is bite us 

She is really bad now, its like our bare feet/hands is the last food source on earth and she does her upmost to bite it to pieces as hard as she can. She doesn't hold back in the slightest anymore, she will come at you full force causing us ALOT of pain.

We have tried shouting OUCH, and i tried whining at her and licking my hand, she stopped and gave me a confused look, but then carried on hurting me. Its way out of controll now.

YouTube - biting

This video shows what she was like at the start, now she is 10x worse 

Please help!


----------



## Guest (Sep 14, 2008)

Tweedle Dee said:


> My way of dealing with our pup's biting (something i dont allow as we have young children!) is to place my thumb into their mouths when they get rough or nip. To explain as best i can, i put my thumb and palm into their mouths, thumb pushing down onto the tongue and kinda hold the bottom jaw with my fingers..not to hurt them but to make it uncomfortable enough that they want your hand out, as soon as they give this response i remove my hand, praise them and offer them a toy.
> 
> It has worked with all our pup's to date (we have 8 dogs at the moment). Its a quick way to nip it in the bud as they soon learn that biting hands etc isnt pleasant. Also i read their body language too and you can usually tell when they are getting into the nippy zone and if you give them a quick 'tssst' to warn them and redirect the play onto a toy that helps too.
> 
> ...


Hi Tweedle Dee, you are obviously more experienced in raising dogs than I am so correct me if I'm wrong but I thought it is necessary to teach bite inhibition before teaching the dog to stop biting?

Our dog trainer has told us that the dog must first learn how to mouth softly before extinguishing the biting completely, otherwise when the dog is older and for whatever reason (say a child stands on his poorly foot..) the dog goes to bite out of instinct... he will have not been taught how to mouth softly and could do some real damage.

Adam my advice to you would be follow the link "the bite stops here" to the T. It WILL be really hard work but you must be consistent.

Squeal loudly every time the pup bites with any pressure as if you are a litter mate that has been hurt. Have a chew or toy ready for them to bite instead, give them this and if they start to bite it praise them as if they are the best dog in the world!!

If she is in the hyper mode where she is constantly biting you and if you squeal it just encourages her to come back for more, then I would put her in her time out place for a few minutes. This is not necessarily meant to be a punishment, its just showing the dog that its time to calm down.

We have the same arrangement with you (our puppy's time out place is also his night time sleeping place). Don't worry that it will make her think shes been naughty at night - if you're not using it as a punishment area, but a retirement area, she will just associate it with sleepy time. If she comes out and bites again straight away you havent waited until she is calm before letting her out.

Hope this helps. Remember she wont stop biting over night, you're going to need persistence and patience. My trainer says she would be more concerned if a dog never bit as they are not learning to bite softly. She will gradually learn that human skin is delicate and when she starts to mouth very gently then u can start enforcing "no".


----------



## AdamD (Sep 10, 2008)

Thanks, yes this is very hard. She is just getting worse and worse.

She chases you down if you get up to walk, and lunges at your feet. I can't even go downstairs barefooted to get a drink without her trying to kill my feet


----------



## Guest (Sep 15, 2008)

Is she getting enough play during the day? The reason they bite is usually to instigate play. If you give her the right amount of exercise and make sure you interact and play with her at times that are appropriate for you, hopefully she will stop demanding the play at times when it is not acceptable. Just completely ignore her when she is nipping at your ankles. Do not give her any attention. Only begin a play session when she is calm for a few moments and then she will realise that being calm leads to reward. Get a copy of Gwen Bailey's "the perfect puppy" for good playtime ideas x


----------



## AdamD (Sep 10, 2008)

I play with her everytime i come home from work, and she will bite very hard. If i make ouch noise or anything that shows im in pain, she seems to come back harder and get more hyper at the noise.

The only way i can stop her is to have toys and put her mouth to the toys, which she does. She still goes for the hands when the toy is out of reach.

She just locked onto my hand and it bloody hurt, i had to open her jaw with my other hand to get her off.


----------



## Guest (Sep 16, 2008)

AdamD said:


> I play with her everytime i come home from work, and she will bite very hard. If i make ouch noise or anything that shows im in pain, she seems to come back harder and get more hyper at the noise.
> 
> The only way i can stop her is to have toys and put her mouth to the toys, which she does. She still goes for the hands when the toy is out of reach.
> 
> She just locked onto my hand and it bloody hurt, i had to open her jaw with my other hand to get her off.


I think she is really excited to see you when you come in, thats why shes play biting. As soon as she bites you hard, try ending the play. Simple as that. She should soon get the message that if she wants to play she has to play nice...


----------



## fun4fido (Jul 22, 2008)

AdamD said:


> I tried the above, and she pulls her head away, at that point i let go, but she just goes for my hand again. Shes really hurting it now, my hand is full of scratches from her teeth.
> 
> We are trying to follow the steps in the link, but cant get past step one. We put her in a room, then the first thing she does when she is let out, is bite us
> 
> ...


Ten times worse now you say 

When you say 'ouch' walk off in to another room and close the door leaving her behind (make sure it's safe to leave her in the room first so puppy proof it).

Any other member of the family present should also leave. Give her a 1 to 2 mins time out and when you open the door call her to you and introduce a safe chew toy in to her mouth.

If/when she growls/bites, say 'ouch' (sharper and louder than you did in the video), and leave her again.

Keep repeating this process until she plays without growling/biting.

I know this is how they play with their litter mates, but we as humans need to show puppies how to play appropriately with humans. 

When she plays appropriately praise/pet/treat.

They key to this working is timing, consistency, and being calm. And all members of the family need to do this same process.

Oh, almost forgot, only use a dogs name in a positive way, for praise etc.

Instead you can say 'Hey, ouch!'


----------



## AdamD (Sep 10, 2008)

When you guys say "stop play" when she bites, she bites us when we arn't even playing as well. If we try get up she will be hanging off our legs, so walking into another room is hard.

Ive tried to whelp and say ouch as loud as humanly possible, she just gets more hyper everytime i do it and carries on trying to kill my hand.

She just doesn't respond to anything verbally AT ALL. We HAVE to put her in the kitchen to give ourself a break, they is no other way apart from prizing your hand out her mouth and shoving a toy in there instead. She is getting worse every day.

She likes tug of war it seems, so we have this ball on string which i tug with her and throw it, she chases it down and brings it back to me really good. This is the only "play" we can get her doing that doesn't involve our hands. After a good play session she normally goes to sleep.

I can understand the biting when she is greeting us, you can tell she is clearly over excited when she sees us. It's just during the day, mainly at night with my mom, even i can hear her shouting "ouch" from upstairs, meg just starts barking at her and growling and pouncing back onto her. She is uncontrollable when like this, there no way apart from putting her into the kitchen.

There are times when she is just hypered up and her jaws are constantly snapping away at anything near her mouth, she will ignore every toy and go for us instead.

It seems to be getting serious now, she had my mom in tears last night.


----------



## Methical (Jul 11, 2008)

Diasy has a real issue with biting. Not when playing but when giving praise. We'd be training her and she'd do a command perfectly and we'd burst into masses of praise. Everytime we say good girl she rolls on her back in anticipation of a belly scratch. When she's really excited and you rub her, she'll latch onto your arm and just chew !

We tried ignoring her and she really didnt like it, calmed down instantly almost but as soon as it was time for praise, back with the biting. 

You can get sprays from petshops that you are supposed to spray on furniture. I think its a sour apple kinda taste and dogs REALLY seem to hate it. We used to cover our arms and ankles in this stuff before training and she soon learnt that getting excited and chewing on human skin results in a discusting taste in her mouth. After that we never needed to ignore her or anything. We'd train, she'd get it, we'd praise, she'd bite and then get up and walk off shaking her head about and finding her water bowl. After a few days it got to the point where she'd have her jaws open over our arms and then just stop...at which point treats arrived 

This is probably unethical in several ways but it really hurt when she bites. Be warned, this did not stop the problem entirely. We are still abiding by "the bite stops here" stuff but 2 months in and it really hasnt done anything. Only reason we continue is because it says to persevere and no one else can come up with any other solutions. Her biting has infact changed from opening her jaws and almost scraping her teeth down your arm and off to actually biting and then pulsing the pressure on your arm. After seeing her chew through bones in seconds its certainly not the hardest bite she can do but enough to hurt. Something we started doing this weekend is having a halti on her, but not the nose section. As soon as she bites, nose section goes on and its tightened up so she cannot open her mouth. Carry on with what you were doing and when she stops trying to bite you, praise and remove.....who knows, might work.

Anyway, see how you get on with that sour apple stuff. I have also been told Olbas Oil works just as well but im not to sure about how dogs systems handle olbas oil. Use at your own risk.


----------



## Methical (Jul 11, 2008)

Maybe she is bored. I wanted a Collie and after reading about thier exercise reqs and the amount of mental stimulation they require on a daily basis, i ran a mile.

Im not a huge expert but...


> she bites us when we arn't even playing as well. If we try get up she will be hanging off our legs


...sounds like she is hearding you no ? That is afterall what they do. Maybe she is making her own fun. Is she food orientated ? I own a lab and this is my first dog so i dont really know about dogs that dont bend over backwards for a miligram of biscuit but if she loves the food then...puzzle toys
may provide some element of mental stimulation. As i said i am not expert but i remember seeing on tv, reading somewhere about someones Collie that was fine untill people started moving about and then she'd bite at their ankles and try and get them back in the seat. Hearding them, keeping everything in order for you.

Secondly i am aware that 'tug-o-war' type games often increases aggressive / dominant behaviour. However, i have also read that if you consistently win the game and you are the one that starts / stops the game, this is all good.



> After a good play session she normally goes to sleep


 So when she's tired and satisfied, all is well ? *hint hint*


----------



## AdamD (Sep 10, 2008)

Thanks, ill look at that info now. We have a crate, but only used it once for her sleeping place, she cried all night though.

I've just been playing with her for over an hour in the garden, she was playing really nicely, nipped me a few times but nothing majour. She even mouthed me gentle and i praised her for it.

She then seems to go up a notch, she starts growling and her biting it very very hard, this is when she seems uninterested in the toys, and only interested in your hands/feet and now legs/knees 

Going to give the crate training link a try, thanks


----------



## AdamD (Sep 10, 2008)

We have just found something that stopped her biting my mom. Not sure on what your take on this is:

We made our own rattle with an empty tin can filled with some coins.

Meg got in a hyper state and started to bite my moms hands again, she shook the tin and Meg ran off! She started to play on her own.

My mom then got up and walked to the kitchen and meg sniffed her but decided not to bite, this is a first!

PS - I ordered that book, thanks


----------



## Guest (Sep 17, 2008)

AdamD said:


> We have just found something that stopped her biting my mom. Not sure on what your take on this is:
> 
> We made our own rattle with an empty tin can filled with some coins.
> 
> ...


I agree with dogpositivetraining's, I'm not going to nag at you for using the bottle it is up to you which way you decide to go.

If she is still drawing blood when she bites this shows that she hasnt yet learned to bite softly... I'd be worried about getting her to stop biting altogether through punishment. What if, when she's fully grown and has adult teeth, a child was to stand on her foot by accident or pull her tail, startling her? If she hasnt learnt to inhibit bite the outcome could be horrendous. Just a thought, good luck with everything. She certainly is a little cutie


----------



## SallyUK (May 27, 2008)

Hi Adam

I wondered how you were getting on now, is the pup improving as far as biting goes?

Sal
x


----------



## AdamD (Sep 10, 2008)

Hello,

Not really! She is still very very wild. The only thing we can do is give her time out in the kitchen, which calms her down.

I believe she is 3 months now, and its still as bad as it was two weeks ago, if not worse 

It's very worrying, and testing everyone patients. I will try get a video of her in action and post later this week, or next.


----------



## AndyM (Sep 20, 2008)

I'd definitely look into the food you are giving her - a friend of mine has a collie, and he changed the dog's food and noticed that it was a lot less manic, etc.


----------



## AdamD (Sep 10, 2008)

dogpositivetraining said:


> Hi,
> 
> Sorry to hear that.
> 
> ...


Firstly, this is the best i could do at the moment, one hand holding the phone, the other trying to defend myself!

#We haven't crate trained her.
#Her food is something called James Wellbeloved - Lamb and rice kibble for puppies which is dry food, and we mix in pedigree puppy food which comes in lamb, beef, turkey, chicken and they all have rice to.
#Doubt we can afford classes.










We have tried shouting NO at her (much louder as i do in the video). We've tried whelping as loud as humanly possible. We have tried to turn our back and walk away. All this just seems to agrivate her and make her even worse.

This results in the only thing we can do - put her into the kitchen to calm down.

Notice in the videos, she is snarling and growling and showing a lot of aggression when she attacks our hands. She will bark as well. She has now started to go for the legs,knees and face ( i bent down over her and shouted NO, she looked up at me then snarled and bit my nose very hard, i have a scare on both sides now)

Is this something to do with pack leader? When she was biting the wallpaper, i moved her away and sat on the wall with my back to it to stop her, she went mad at me, biting and barking. It felt like she was challenging me ?

I hope the videos get accross how aggessive she is, my right hand is bleeding after filming that!


----------



## Mese (Jun 5, 2008)

Im no expert , but when Toffee used to do this I found giving him commands like sit , give paw , high-five etc would stop him in his tracks


----------



## Guest (Sep 28, 2008)

AdamD said:


> Is this something to do with pack leader? When she was biting the wallpaper, i moved her away and sat on the wall with my back to it to stop her, she went mad at me, biting and barking. It felt like she was challenging me ?
> 
> I hope the videos get accross how aggessive she is, my right hand is bleeding after filming that!


Sorry but I think you need to get a grip, she isn't showing ANY signs of aggression, not one. She's a puppy, she's playing and it's nothing to do with her challenging you, she wants to play like every other puppy on the planet.

Your actions in the video are reinforcing and encouraging her actions, she thinks you're playing back so keeps playing, you are allowing her to rag your hand around. You don't need to shout at her but you need to deepen your tone, be assertive and be consistent before this becomes a real problem. Meg is NOT being aggressive, lots of good advice has been given and based on the video has not been implemented, the result is the pup is going suffer and be branded aggressive.


----------



## Guest (Sep 28, 2008)

AJ said:


> Sorry but I think you need to get a grip, she isn't showing ANY signs of aggression, not one. She's a puppy, she's playing and it's nothing to do with her challenging you, she wants to play like every other puppy on the planet.
> 
> Your actions in the video are reinforcing and encouraging her actions, she thinks you're playing back so keeps playing, you are allowing her to rag your hand around. You don't need to shout at her but you need to deepen your tone, be assertive and be consistent before this becomes a real problem. Meg is NOT being aggressive, lots of good advice has been given and based on the video has not been implemented, the result is the pup is going suffer and be branded aggressive.


Agree 100% with Alan here. I've watched the videos and Meg is showing no sign of aggression at all - she is merely a happy, healthy border collie pup who is playing with her owner and thinks her owner is enjoying it and playing back. That is the message given to her by you, because you allow her to continue to do what she does.

She is also showing no sign of being trained, which she desperately needs. Take her to training classes. Teach her the "sit", "stay", and "leave" commands. When she rags your hands or grabs your trouser legs, take control instead of allowing her to go on playing. Make her stop with a very loud and firm "No!" Make her sit. Tell her to "leave". If she persists, put her in her crate (or in a different room) for a couple of minutes until she realises that she has to stop playing when you tell her. Praise her when she does as she is told. It's no good saying she won't do these things, or that you can't make her do these things. You are in charge; you have to take control. You can't wave a magic wand and expect her to suddenly be trained; you have to put the work in and train her not to do them.

Sorry if the above sounds harsh, but I can see this little girl being branded as aggressive through no fault of her own. Quinny (our 7 month old border collie pup) was exactly like Meg when he was younger and would still be exactly like Meg now if we hadn't taught him that biting is wrong. Now if he forgets himself and mouths our hands, a "stop biting!" command will stop him in his tracks.


----------



## Guest (Sep 28, 2008)

Here's a few videos of my Border Collie playing when he was a pup:

http://uk.youtube.com/watch?v=D7BcRQgeNzMhttp://uk.youtube.com/watch?v=D7BcRQgeNzMhttp://uk.youtube.com/watch?v=D7BcRQgeNzM
YouTube - Jayjay & Quinn Playing
YouTube - Puppies playing

As you can see they look nasty but they are just playing, it's what they do and it is NOT aggression. All you need to do is train Meg to see that fingers, trousers etc are not play things.


----------



## AdamD (Sep 10, 2008)

We *DO NOT* let her "rag" our hands about. That video is *NOT* how we are trying to train her. I let her carry on merly for the purpose of showing you how she bites/snarls/gorwls. In reality, she will only get one bite and she is *NOT* allowed to carry on.

Telling me i haven't followed any advice is indeed a little cheeky. We have followed word for word everything said here.

When she does that with my hand, i withdraw it and give a firm NO. Most of the time i will put a toy for her instead. This normally works for a few minutes.
As i said, i left my hand there for this video only.

I tried to show how hard she is starting to bite, this is our first puppy and are a little worried. A lot of what we have read says this biting should have stopped by now. She is three months old and is worse than before.

The ONLY thing we have not tried is the crate training.

We are just worried that she wont stop the biting, and when she gets bigger she will cause a lot of damage.


----------



## Guest (Sep 28, 2008)

AdamD said:


> A lot of what we have read says this biting should have stopped by now. She is three months old and is worse than before.


I don't think Jayjay had stopped nipping completely by 3 months old. It's down to you to stop it, she won't learn by herself, sorry but that's the truth of the matter. Sorry if I offended you but What got to me is that you're branding her as aggressive when she's clearly not.


----------



## AdamD (Sep 10, 2008)

AJ said:


> I don't think Jayjay had stopped nipping completely by 3 months old. It's down to you to stop it, she won't learn by herself, sorry but that's the truth of the matter. Sorry if I offended you but What got to me is that you're branding her as aggressive when she's clearly not.


Thanks for the advice.

This is our first puppy, the way she acts just comes accross as aggressive to us. We are new to raising a puppy and it just feels like whatever we try does not work.

90% of her "play" is biting our hands, 99% of the things we try to stop her does not work, the only thing is putting her in a room. We keep doing this, but she doesn't stop.


----------



## AdamD (Sep 10, 2008)

Thankyou very much for that post. A big help. It sounds like you understand really well to 

We do have a crate, but my mom took it down after the first week as the puppy never used it. Are we to just use the crate as her over night sleeping place? Or just gradually get her to use it for a rest place in the day?

I will look at getting a clicker straight away!


----------



## fun4fido (Jul 22, 2008)

AdamD said:


> Thankyou very much for that post. A big help. It sounds like you understand really well to
> 
> We do have a crate, but my mom took it down after the first week as the puppy never used it. Are we to just use the crate as her over night sleeping place? Or just gradually get her to use it for a rest place in the day?
> 
> I will look at getting a clicker straight away!


Before she will sleep in at night you'll have to get her comfortable with spending time in it during the day. The following link explains how to introduce the crate and how to progress.

Once she's comfortable with being left in her crate, she will sleep in it at night, and she should be popped in there for the odd hour here and there during the day while you are at home. This way she won't associate the crate with being left alone, but also it will condition her to settling with distractions going on.
Successful Crate Training - blog - fun4fido | clicker training 4 dogs

Happy clicking


----------



## AdamD (Sep 10, 2008)

My mom wants to ask you a question is thats ok 

She wants to know the benefit of crate training really. She alreads has her spot she sleeps over night, she also goes there during the day to rest.

What other benefits are there to crate training?


----------



## AdamD (Sep 10, 2008)

Thanks for your help. 

I have been training her to sit today. At first it would be a mix between her sitting and laying down. Now she will sit first time everytime !

She was more calmer yesterday, she was "mouthing" my hand but not putting pressure on it, which is ok by me. She still had her "hyper crazy bite everything she can" moment, but it didnt last as long this time. She ran most of it off in the garden.

Couldn't find a clicker at the shops, may have to order one online.


----------

